# Bonnevilles at Bells



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

FishOn! and I, along with another buddy headed up to Lower Bells Resevoir for an evening of Bonneville action. We hauled our tubes up the mile long trail and it felt good to sit in them and cool off after the hike. We kicked over to the inlet and outlet side top find an occasional riser but had sucess on a midge under and indicator, occasionally casting near a recent rise. As the evening wore on,the fish became more excited and a parachute adams was thrown on and we had an awesome time getting them on dries. It actually started to boil a bit and i had fish jumping 1-2 feet around me, it was driving me nuts! It was a great evening but the next time I'll hire a sherpa to carry my tube up for me.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, I've been wanting to take a hike up that way, a very long hike. Beautiful fish.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah there's no way we could've hauled opur tubes to the upper one!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Where is Bonnevilles at Bells can,t place this one?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Dooh! Sr moment


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice work!that place is litterally in my back yard! Not a lot of people know about it, but I'm sure there are a few more now. If your going to go be respectful. A lot of the treehuggers don't realize you can fish it. Its always nice to see their faces when you pull out a nice cutt.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish man! Make the haul to upper, its worth every step.

Not to be a downer... but isn't Lower Bells off limits to wading and floating? ; )


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nothing is listed in the rules for specific water section of the proclamation or the watercraft restriction section:



> Fishing from boats and float tubes is PROHIBITED on the following waters:
> Aspen-Mirror Lake (Kane County)•
> Duck Creek Springs Lake (Kane County)•
> Farmington Pond (Davis County)•
> ...


Perhaps there's a local regulation that goes unmentioned in the proc? Doesn't sound too enforceable anyhow, if it's not listed in the DWR literature.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

LOAH - I thought it was posted at lake?? Just don't want our fellow water brothers to get in trouble ; )

Anyhow.. again, cool fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> LOAH - I thought it was posted at lake?? Just don't want our fellow water brothers to get in trouble ; )
> 
> Anyhow.. again, cool fish, thanks for sharing.


You're right about the signs Bryan. I think it's one of those drinking water sources that they don't want people polluting. They also changed it to C&R a couple of years ago.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh man! well if there was a sign about tubing, we didn't see it. We actually got a tip from someone else that says they float it quite a bit. We did see that it was a C&R only and obeyed that (not that we wouldn't have anyway). Also, about it being a secret, we saw at least 50-75 people the few hours we were there, about half swimming in the res., so I didn't think it was some huge secret, so I'm sorry if I gave away the name of a special spot for someone, it's just that there were so many people I didn't think it would be a big deal.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

I gotcha.... just a quick FYI, it's been confirmed that its 'no wading', so float at your own risk ; )

Seriously, great post. Not trying to bust your balls, promise!

As far as being a secret spot.... only a secret to the greenhorns. I wouldn't worry about that place. There are far worse posts on this site that take down, and have taken down, good quiet fisheries ; ) [subject to opinion of course.. lol..]

Again, looking forward to you next post. If your worried about location-name-dropping then perhaps you might just want to tell the story and show your awesome experiences... rather than 'hotspotting' them. We all like to fish in solitude [most of us] so leaving the names out is a good thing ; ) If people want to know and you feel like lending a helping hand then most will use PM or emails.

Keep it up man!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Eh.....that place has been there a long, long time......good report dartangion !!!


----------

